# MVC-Methodenaufteilung?



## Körby (15. Jan 2008)

Hi

Also ich habe schon einiges über MVC gelesen (man wird mit Informationen fast erschlagen).
Allerdings hab ich jetzt dennoch eine Frage, da ich dort auch gegensätzliche Behauptungen gelesen habe.

Das View die Grafische Oberfläche bzw die Ausgabe ist, ist mir klar. Aber ich habe ein paar mal gelesen, das die Datenübertragung und der Festplattenzugriff sache des Models sind und ein paar mal das dies sache des Contollers sind.

Was stimmt jetzt?
Festplattenzugriff und Datenübertragung durch Contoller oder durch Model? Oder ist das jedem selbst überlassen, wie er dies handhabt?

Gruß
Körby


----------



## ARadauer (15. Jan 2008)

> (man wird mit Informationen fast erschlagen).


da kannst du recht haben. ich würd einfach mal ausprobieren.



> Festplattenzugriff sache des Models sind und ein paar mal das dies sache des Contollers sind.
> 
> Was stimmt jetzt?


mvc gibt eigentlich nur die richtung vor.
ich würde es im modell machen. ich kenn aber auch entwickler die die daten im controller laden und dann ans model übergeben.

is beides nicht falsch. einfach ausprobieren, wie es dir am besten liegt


----------



## Körby (15. Jan 2008)

OK, danke.
Hatte mich nur halt gewundert.


----------

